# Working so hard to keep dl correct, how ofter do you change your d loop?



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been training hard getting short yardage thing down on the Vegas target after I spent what seems like a lot of work getting my dl correct. Things have not been what they should have been for the last few days but I wasn't able to put a finger on it until I measured my D loop today. It had stretched to the point of changing how I look through my peep. Put a new D loop on the correct length and all is good once again. How often do you check your D loop length and or change them out?


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Depends on your release the tool I put it on with stretches it tight enough it does not stretch wear out yes but no stretch. I tie in nocking pt above and below the nock to facilitate putting on new loop without changing anything. Really helps when you miss it coming apart.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Joe Schnur said:


> Depends on your release the tool I put it on with stretches it tight enough it does not stretch wear out yes but no stretch. I tie in nocking pt above and below the nock to facilitate putting on new loop without changing anything. Really helps when you miss it coming apart.


I've got the nocks tied in above and below the nock so replacement was easy. Length for mine is 3.80" after ends are burnt. I have been just using long nose pliers to stretch them tight, I see I need to purchase another tool. Any suggestions for which pliers, I see Outer limit Stretch D loop at lancaster, any other ones out there?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a micrometer I use for work, I'll measure mine every week or so to make sure its the same length and hasn't stretched..


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Needle nose pliers will work, just really work wax into the d-loop before knotting or cinching down knots.

D-loop pliers. These will really tighten a d-loop, but can also mess up your upper and lower string tied nocks, move them farther apart, so watch. Even with d-loop pliers you should wax the d-loop.

Whoops. Forgot. I put my d-loop on this last spring, new strings. Shortened it once, I think, after a bit of shooting when first put on. Hasn't been touched since.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> Needle nose pliers will work, just really work wax into the d-loop.
> 
> D-loop pliers. These will really tighten a d-loop, but can also mess up your upper and lower string tied nocks, move them farther apart, so watch. Even with d-loop pliers you should wax the d-loop.
> 
> Whoops. Forgot. I put my d-loop on this last spring, new strings. Shortened it once, I think, after a bit of shooting when first put on. Hasn't been touched since.


I'm guessing your waxing the ends so they pull tight the first time, correct? If so, I'm going to have to shorten my D loop to begin with then


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yep. Work wax in just like waxing a bow string only harder. Warm the wax if you have to, won't hurt a thing. Too much wax, it'll clean off.

I have a screw driver "tricked" a bit for loosening knots. Edges of end is round so not to cut serving. Insert between material with a bit of pressure and twist. Careful, might gouge yourself. D-loop too long, pull end through so not to loose knot and melt end back -1- ball worth (about 1/8" is what it amounts to).


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Use a set of digital caliber sand measure the inside diameter of your loop. Just measuring the length of the cord before tying it on isn't sufficient when you're getting to that level.


----------



## Zalmo (Oct 6, 2014)

usually the longer the d loop the more forgiving the shot 
I can't get angry on that one... hahaha


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Zalmo said:


> usually the longer the d loop the more forgiving the shot


this

I use the most softest d-loop material, like to have them longer 3/4" - 1" and I wax-lube the entire string/d-loop/nocking points regularly, 45K shots per season I never had issues...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I run torque less loops so I don't worry about them changing length once served in... That said, I've never measured- when it felt a touch long(float opened up, release wouldn't break clean in the correct time slot) I'd just throw a twist or two in the string and bring it back to where it needed to be.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I run torque less loops so I don't worry about them changing length once served in... That said, I've never measured- when it felt a touch long(float opened up, release wouldn't break clean in the correct time slot) I'd just throw a twist or two in the string and bring it back to where it needed to be.


I don't use a torque less cuz I like being able to tweak the peep a smidge if needed while on course, but other than that, I do just as Jacob. If it starts to feel a little long, I just put a twist in the string.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I run torque less loops so I don't worry about them changing length once served in... That said, I've never measured- when it felt a touch long(float opened up, release wouldn't break clean in the correct time slot) I'd just throw a twist or two in the string and bring it back to where it needed to be.


I'm running the thin d loop material, BCY D-Braid I actually purchased from 60X. I've also tried the torque less D loop but only had 8125 and made it out of that. It turned out to be pretty fat by the time I wrapped it. I think I'm going to have to buy some thinner material like 8190 or perhaps I just made it with too many loops. Regardless, I just need to check for proper DL more frequently. It was amazing to me to realize that something was not right because it was harder than normal to make what I thought was a perfect shot with a decent float. In the past, I would just shoot the shot.


----------



## Zalmo (Oct 6, 2014)

You know, I am getting ready for Vegas too, and in the process, I think I am also getting insane


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

BCY #24 I found really stretches especially when using loop pliers. Paradox S-Type is some mean stuff, but man is it a PITA to tie a small loop or near impossible with tied in nock sets!


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

back to torque less loop...........I have seen it on pictures only and never tried myself. Any good for long range scoring?
I am using looong d-loops all time, also my release hand learned the perpendicular to string anyway...so wondering about noticeable difference...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the single point attachment helps with groups all around; indoors its not too noticeable, outdoors you see benefits as the ranges stretch out


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

bigHUN said:


> back to torque less loop...........I have seen it on pictures only and never tried myself. Any good for long range scoring?


I'll make my usual comment on catfish loops - count how many you see on WA podiums. none. I understand the idea, but many, many very talented archers would be using them if they were a superior solution. they're not... so it's not.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Reigning indoor world champ shoots one... He's had a decent start to this season so far and a pretty good run last year as well... Outdoors doors too


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

N7709K said:


> I run torque less loops so I don't worry about them changing length once served in... That said, I've never measured- when it felt a touch long(float opened up, release wouldn't break clean in the correct time slot) I'd just throw a twist or two in the string and bring it back to where it needed to be.


Much the same for me, except the loop style. I don't typically put too much stock in precise measurements with strings, cables, or release loop. If it feels good, it shoots. If it doesn't, I tweak until it does.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I think I've tried every variation string tied nocks and d-loops and the torqueless is still a d-loop. They all work. Even a ordinary d-loop under the arrow works. I used this back a few years ago, string tied nock and ordinary d-loop under the arrow. field14 helped me adjust it at IAA Indoor Aggregate and I won my class. I used it for the IAA Indoor State Championship and took 3rd in class.

And the d-loop is not necessary to place or win. I used a single brass above and a cushion button under the arrow for 6 years. Yep, shooting off the string with a single caliper index release. It was 2006 that I went fully with a d-loop and only because of wearing out center servings, some times one a week.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i've built them outta 8125 and 452x with no issues and a bunch of diff serving dias; i run 5 wraps then serve them up. Griv has a few vids on how to do them; I serve a little different than he does... but otherwise its the same process.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i've built them outta 8125 and 452x with no issues and a bunch of diff serving dias; i run 5 wraps then serve them up. Griv has a few vids on how to do them; I serve a little different than he does... but otherwise its the same process.


I went and found the one I made and used and the problem was I used too many wraps, 8 which made it way too fat. Other thing was I used regular size serving, probably .020 to do the serving which helped make it too fat. I was a little concerned that 5 might be a bit on the weak side. Griv's video was where I learned but I didn't follow directions very well. Going to give it a try it again after I get some .026 majesty.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

what sonny says is true it all works, my son doesn`t trust the soft d-loop material and he shoots the heavy d-loop much better than 99 % of the shooters ,i like the softer d-loop material but i am just average,so like sonny mention there really ain`t any new tricks in d-loops except maybe wax ?


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

been using this one for awhile now.still have a old dial one that i used 20 years ago

you can measure serving sizes for nock fit and other serving size for what you want for cable and string diameter but works great for d loop length


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Pete53 said:


> what sonny says is true it all works, my son doesn`t trust the soft d-loop material and he shoots the heavy d-loop much better than 99 % of the shooters ,i like the softer d-loop material but i am just average,so like sonny mention there really ain`t any new tricks in d-loops except maybe wax ?


Some of that soft stuff used for d-loops, just make sure your release works with it. Hooks, yeah. Calipers, they have to be closed and not give. D-loop materials, switch materials and expect a change in impact. You might get lucky and then you might not.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Funny timing....

So I was at the club shooting on Friday night and things just felt like crap. I noticed the hinge just wasn't firing normally and was taking longer to go. That's a tell tale sign the DL got too long, so it was either the bow or the loop. I put it on my kwik shooter that I have marked for my perfect DL so I can verify things. Lo and behold it was ~1/16" long....checked the DLoop with my calipers and yup, it's off by .08". 

I had tons of shots on that loop. Guess I should've changed it sooner.


----------

